# Revenge On A Raven ... April Raven, that is!



## anicole (Feb 3, 2006)

OH LOOK! Look what I found! Pictures of Aprilraven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For those of you who've always wondered what she looked like ... HERE YA GO! :mrgreen: 

When ya'll speak of me ... speak well!

So I played with this picture and did a little selective coloring ... she's got great eyes that had to be seen.







And here's the full color version ...






Now, encourage her to let me do some portraits of her!!!

(love ya pallie ... mean it!):hugs:


----------



## Calliope (Feb 3, 2006)

Yay!  We finally get to see Aprilraven!  You're a beauty so stop hiding!!

Anicole, :hail:


----------



## anicole (Feb 3, 2006)

I keep telling her ...

Thanks Calliope ... I'll have to hide for a couple of days over this, but it's worth it ... :evil grin:


----------



## Arch (Feb 3, 2006)

April....what are you so shy about????....let anicole do portraits for heavens (or hells) sake. anicole you've done a great job with the selective colouring by the way, and raven.....just.......let her.


----------



## photo gal (Feb 3, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...Thanks Nicole and Rave you are HAWT girl!!!  I knew you were though.......gorgeous.......but now you've done it....all the guys will be a drooling!!!  Better empty your inbox......so you'll have room for all the new messages you'll be getting!  : )


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

emergency emergency, dr calliope needed right away...

these poor people have all hit their head, and need serious meds...

ya'll are way too kind... seriously...  she didnt add that the part she changed was the face.... her photoshoping skills are un-real!!

thanks pallie, you took all those scars from the face surgery off... and the fake eyes look real.... very good!  

they will never know i really look like george burns with out the cigar..

*thank you for your kind words, ya'll.... you make me blush....*


----------



## ShutteredEye (Feb 3, 2006)

heee heee, nice to see you aprilraven.

Nice eyes.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 3, 2006)

April,

WOW! April, your eyes are like New York City lights that cut so bright, they make you bleed. Beautiful and wild! Great shot!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

One of the benefits of being old is that I can say with a glimmer of hope (springs eternal you know) if I were only forty years younger.

Very nice picture of a very attractive young woman and a nice job done to it by the poster.


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

God love you mysteryscribe...( love the name, btw..) and i'm older than you think.....thank you though..

thanks shuttereye..and i would like to see a pic of you...

and my camera eye... arent you all poetic and sweet...??? love the wild idea... i'm about as wild as toast...but thats so sweet....thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks good to me


----------



## Chiller (Feb 3, 2006)

Damn....I love your eyes... Ya gotta let anicole take portraits....ya gotta...Very nice, Im so glad to finally see you. :hug::


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 3, 2006)

look, you got a butt-chin too!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> look, you got a butt-chin too!


 
only freekin' you would challenge me outright....wtf?

no i dont.... not really.... ok, kinda....sheeit...


actually.....thats my friend from sweden...not me...i look like
jessica simpson in real life.... all blonde, skinny, NO BUTT CHIN....

*wonder if that means you can have a chinbutt???* :er: 

jonmikal... dont make me sik calliope on you....i think i am on my limits of drugs, thankyouverymuch.....

( can i find a bridge to drive off of on the way home???) 

hides butt-chin......

thanks big mike... you made me feel better ... till jonmikal...

hey chilller.... think i can play around your cemetaries very well now???  dont i look dead for three days????


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 3, 2006)

chill, butt chins are cool...i got one. 

*i can't tell ya what i really think...i want dinner tonight :lmao: *


----------



## Mansi (Feb 3, 2006)

Aprilraven!!!!! where have you been hiding!!!!! awesome eyes
luvya anicole for sharing these... :hugs:
we need to see more!


----------



## JonK (Feb 3, 2006)

:stun:  the lips, the eyes...wow  \thanks for sneakin these up here anicole :thumbsup:
and its even a picture in daylight


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

Mansi said:
			
		

> Aprilraven!!!!! where have you been hiding!!!!! awesome eyes
> luvya anicole for sharing these... :hugs:
> we need to see more!


 
hey mansi...usually hiding in a tomb... and believe me, i only have one day in a year that i can be seen....that was it...

another 365 and we will try again...

thanks girl....:hugs: 

let me share, i would give up all i had to look like you! dang... your so exotic .... and beautiful... talented... your killing me here...you got it all.


----------



## sfaribault (Feb 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> April....what are you so shy about????....let anicole do portraits for heavens (or hells) sake. anicole you've done a great job with the selective colouring by the way, and raven.....just.......let her.



YES YES YES...

Steve


----------



## anicole (Feb 3, 2006)

I am loving the heck out of this thread!!!!

How many do I have .... hmmmm .... let me see ... I have a folder marked River shots with Raven .... Raven and Caleb ... Simply Raven ... all in all ... I have about 250 shots!  She's been fantastic about letting me use her as my muse while I learn the cam.

I believe cash would be acceptable ... ya'll just pm me ...

(tee hee hee hee .... )


----------



## woodsac (Feb 3, 2006)

*LOVE EM!!!

*Bout time. Now, next I want you guys to utilize that timer and take some shots of the two of you together


----------



## anicole (Feb 3, 2006)

Woodsac ... only you would ask that of the Cousins Grimm!

I assume you want us all scary and vamped?


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

jonk... if you only knew... right after this shot, i started little wiffs of smoke curling from my hair and shoulders.... i almost toasted myself..thanks for noticing the sun light....( ooh..good friend there, rubbing in the fact i am never out in day..... :greenpbl:  ) 

wood sac, hasnt it always been your dream of two chicks in the same shot?????????????   :hail: :hail:  ( i'm here all week...tip your crypt... i mean waitress....)


----------



## Calliope (Feb 3, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> chill, butt chins are cool...i got one.
> 
> *i can't tell ya what i really think...i want dinner tonight :lmao: *


 
Yes, he does have a butt chin, as does at least 3 of his kids.  (I can't tell with little John yet.)  I like it - adds character to the face!

Yes, I would love to see a shot of both of you cuzins together too.  It would be beautiful!!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

it would be h*ll on photo paper...

you could keep the bugs outta your garden for sure with that....if you could keep the paper from bursting into flames......

thanks linda...although, a man having a chin with character sounds so micheal douglass....a chick?? sounds so micheal jackson....

uuggghhh......... thats like being called a handsome woman....( you know what that means, dyke or ugly but a great personality....my life!! hey have you met aprilraven..? no? well she has a good personality.....then you hear dogs barking!!)


----------



## anicole (Feb 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> it would be h*ll on photo paper...
> 
> you could keep the bugs outta your garden for sure with that....if you could keep the paper from bursting into flames......
> 
> ...


 
yeah, well ... at least you don't get called 'sweet' and 'my buddy Nicole' ...

I feel the need to bark now ...


----------



## photo gal (Feb 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> it would be h*ll on photo paper...
> 
> you could keep the bugs outta your garden for sure with that....if you could keep the paper from bursting into flames......
> 
> ...


 
I know a good bs story when I hear one..............!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> yeah, well ... at least you don't get called 'sweet' and 'my buddy Nicole' ...
> 
> I feel the need to bark now ...


 

God only knows, i dont get called sweet...hello??? death angel here...:er: 

but...( and not as in chin butt...)
"my buddy" may last longer than "my baby".....

and since you could sub for the madonna..( not pointed bra one, but halo on head one...)  not a bad gig... 

you never get knocked down...( nor knocked up!!!!   what are you laughing at????   )
but always adored by you know who......:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: 

who gets called late? who get called when we need a hoo-rah???
not blondie...buddy...:blushing:


----------



## Arch (Feb 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> it would be h*ll on photo paper...
> 
> you could keep the bugs outta your garden for sure with that....if you could keep the paper from bursting into flames......
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: ...and a good sense of humour.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 3, 2006)

Awesome to finally see the visage of the mysterious Aprilraven. As Calliope said: "you're a beauty, so stop hiding".  You have lovely eyes.  And the eyes are the window to the soul.  

Is it just me, or does Aprilraven's postings strike you as "the calm before the storm"?  Way to take your life in your hands, Anicole!  You better get yer butt up over the northern border.  "Seek asylum", as it were.  The Canucks on the forum will hide you (Chiller, what's the closest cemetery? Or is that the first place Aprilraven will go lookin'?)


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah, I don't know what in the h*** is wrong with either of you.  Ya'll have nothing to hide for, so stop it already.


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

hey angel... you have to have a good sense of humor, when everyone is running from you in fear....its a curse...( ah ah...ahum... a curse...i crack myself up!!)

ant- your way too high in cannuck-ville.... thin air i guess....

pah-leese... me and anicole walked in a store this past weekend... all eyes turned to us...started crossing theirselves... i just held up my thumb to nicole, and said "ouch".....we are SO the sore thumb...perverbial...

and i am not mad at her.... revenge is sweet....like tea... 
honey flavor..iced...and comes in 44 oz's......
revenge is a route 44 sweet tea from sonic....( head to foot..) 

just wait my pallie.... just wait....( gee look at the time... must needs to finish planning...!!)  

hey arch angel...thinking you in tights, with wings... oh, yeah baby!!
feel like flying anytime soon???   **pfft  pfft... spits feathers outta my mouth...** 

can you imagine... you in white, with big *ss wings... me in black..plucking???

just kidding... got a visual, thought i would share.....!!   
sorry... did i say that out loud????


----------



## anicole (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh antarctican ... :taped sh: ... that's about all I can say ... 'cept what's all them biggo words you usin'?  You and Chiller better find a very bright, sunny spot to keep me!

Raven ... there just are no words for that post.  Talk about your load of bs ... Photo Gal should have waited!

Sweet Buddy Madonna ... I think I'd rather wear the pointy bra ...  btw ... I have just passed the turned green and puked point.  Done, baby, with a fork!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Oh antarctican ... :taped sh: ... that's about all I can say ... 'cept what's all them biggo words you usin'? You and Chiller better find a very bright, sunny spot to keep me! ...


 
Sorry for the biggo words!  HATE it when others do it and now I'm-a doing it myself. I've been editing a paper, so was in that pretentious mode (Wow, spot the Canadian, always apologizing).

Erm, finding a sunny spot up here at present will take a little doing.  Will get right on it.  But don't be waiting, getta outta Dodge NOW.


----------



## Arch (Feb 3, 2006)

Most englishmen look rubbish in tights...im no exception. As for my feather plucking!!!.........oooch. That would hurt.The one in my signiture is an ass feather.....yes male angels have ass feathers...and a little on the chest too! :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 3, 2006)

I think it is at this point that I can look smug and say to someone 'told you so!'


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't either see why you both have to hide!!

Looking forward to see the portraits!!


----------



## woodsac (Feb 3, 2006)

OK then...so it's settled 
The Mods have spoken. And they are unanimous...you have to post more...of _both_ of you!


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 3, 2006)

Holy crap-o-moly I had to just hit END on my keyboard to get to the bottom of this thread. Scrolling was taking too much time. April Toast can be exciting, it all depends what you put between it or on it  Now don't go putting the "*cry*" in *crypt*  I've become an expert now!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 3, 2006)

Finally what weve all been waiting for, the beauty raven... muuahhhh!!!!

thanks Nicole!!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 4, 2006)

April, I'm glad I'm finally seeing your photo.
And now that I'm seeing it, I really wonder what all the fuss was about you were doing in here before? No need to fuss - my screen's still intact. It did not burst into little pieces when your face showed up!
If that were so, I would no longer be allowed to post any of my photos - as old as I begin to look these days :roll: ... so! As many have said before me: STOP IT ALREADY and got have your portraits taken in a photo shooting among FRIENDS! Not only will the outcome be very good (I am sure), but the two of you will have sooooooooooooooo much fun while you're taking your portraits!!! Believe me!


----------

